# La va a spass col so spingin



## yannalan

*La va a spass col so spingin*
Ho trovato questa frase in una canzone.Mi parece milanese...
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Yannalan,
De ce que j'ai trouvé sur google, cela signifie "Elle va se promener avec son amoureux/prétendant".
Pour plus de détails, espérons la visite d'un 'madrelingua'!
.


----------



## Necsus

Da QUI:
Era il 22 marzo '48 e a Milano, da sotto le barricate a Porta Tosa, esce una bellissima ragazzina vestita con giubbotto, stivaloni e una larga gonna. Fuggita dal collegio per arruolarsi fra i volontari lombardi. L'allegoria vuole che Gigogin sia l'Italia e il suo spingìn _(cascamorto)_ il popolo italiano. 

E ancora: 
(spingin= „spasimante‟ o „innamorato‟, ovvero il popolo desideroso di unirsi a Vittorio Emanuele II).


----------



## yannalan

Grazie a tutti/ Merci à tous.


----------



## gambi

questa espressione si trova in una canzone milanese "la bella gigugin" nata alla cacciata degli austriaci da Milano. Fino a qualche decennio or sono si cantava normalmente, ora fa parte delle canzoni patriottico-folkloristiche cantate da cori specializzati in questa materia oppure .... da qualche vecchio alpino milanese


----------



## yannalan

Grazie, Gambi...


----------

